# What Limited Edition Steiny Are You Wearing Today?..



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I noticed a few days ago that there is a Limited Edition Facebook group..so, I thought I'd start a post here in the hopes that some of them may grace our forum with pics of their fine LE.s at some point..

This Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(Olko Ed.) will be what I start my Tuesday morning off with..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Another pic..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean One Vintage Black DLC..Steinhart made 200 of these for Gnomon in 2015-16..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean One Legacy..Steinhart made 200 of these non-numbered editions for Gnomon in 2016..


----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Wearing my Mark II right now - only 20 made


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

13gsc13 said:


> Wearing my Mark II right now - only 20 made


That would look so good on my wrist!!..


----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Just for you Thunder1


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Steinhart made 300 of these Explorer Plexi's for Gnomon in 2019..as I remember, they sold out fairly quickly..
wearing mine(# 34) later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my weekend off w/ a* Macau*..Steinhart made 99 of these for a dealer in China in 2018..mine is # 58..


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..200 of these were made for Gnomon in 2020..mine is # 193..


----------



## spajj (Sep 27, 2016)

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening..200 of these were made for Gnomon in 2020..mine is # 193..


Stunning watch. Mine joins the thread


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

spajj said:


> Stunning watch. Mine joins the thread
> View attachment 15992400


Purdy, purdy cool..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A GMT for later this afternoon/evening..there were 100 of this version of the Vintage GMT Ceramic made for a Hong Kong dealer in 2020..mine is # 53..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ocean 1 'COMEX' for me today...to my knowledge, it's only offered by Olko Watches these days..seems to work pretty well on a jubilee bracelet..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..Steinhart made 200 of these in 2021 for Gnomon...mine is #172..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Ceramic(Olko Ed.)..Steinhart made these for Olko Watches starting in late 2020..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a Marine Black..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A late afternoon switch for moi..a newly arrived Ocean 1 Vintage Comex39..


----------



## spajj (Sep 27, 2016)

Thunder1 said:


> A late afternoon switch for moi..a newly arrived Ocean 1 Vintage Comex39..
> View attachment 16030048


Nice!! Is this 39mm version a new exclusive model from Olko or was it sold before in this 39mm size? Thanks


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

spajj said:


> Nice!! Is this 39mm version a new exclusive model from Olko or was it sold before in this 39mm size? Thanks


No, you're correct..it's the recently introduced version from Olko watches..highly recommended..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

All day for moi..


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a GMT...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Limited production, anyway..Starting the day off w/ an OVM 39, as we've(my neighbor & myself) a large brush pile to burn this a.m...so wish us luck!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a Macau for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a Steiny Vintage GMT(Hong Kong version) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A GMT(Olko version) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..an Ocean 1 Comex&#8230;


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a Marine Blue..


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A GMT(Olko version) for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Steinhart Timepieces Black Sea GMT Russian Special Edition 2011 #003/111


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Steinhart Marine Chronometer "Terra Incognita" Russian Special Edition 2012 #003/100


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 1 Legacy..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

my second most worn of 5. Have the next three picked out. As someone says so many watches so little time!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Marine Black for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

jbsutta said:


> my second most worn of 5. Have the next three picked out. As someone says so many watches so little time!
> View attachment 16089172


Possibly a new Steiny or 2?..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi..new to me..mine is # 51 of 150..made for Gnomon in late 2015, early 2016..features a raised plexi domed crystal..I've ordered a jubilee bracelet for it, but am happy enough w/ the standard bracelet..am curious as to what it would look like w/ a leather strap..highly recommended!!..try to get ahold of one, if you can..I'll take better pics later today..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A better pic of my Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

The honeymoon continues this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Still, the honeymoon continues this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a Explorer Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A new arrival for all day today, a Marine Black..








And how it fits in w/ the rest of my Marine collection..


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Triton


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

PoPZilla said:


> View attachment 16120143
> 
> Triton


It w/b great if this 'un was 40-42mm in case size..it's a beaut..!!
🙌


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a Plexiplorer..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a *Macau*..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(HK Edition)..
















Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage Black DLC..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Steiny for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a *Legacy*..


----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Old pic but wearing it today


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

13gsc13 said:


> Old pic but wearing it today


One cool lookin' chrono!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(Olko Ed.) to start the day off..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ocean 1 'Comex' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ocean 39 'Comex" for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a Steiny Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Marine Blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> View attachment 16146803


Good to see you posting pics of that sweet babe again!!..


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a GMT(Olko version)..


----------



## Scottsh80 (Jul 13, 2021)

Thunder1 said:


> I noticed a few days ago that there is a Limited Edition Facebook group..so, I thought I'd start a post here in the hopes that some of them may grace our forum with pics of their fine LE.s at some point..
> 
> This Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(Olko Ed.) will be what I start my Tuesday morning off with..
> View attachment 15980600


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A recent arrival for me all day today..


----------



## KJH666 (Jan 8, 2017)

This today. I put it on e-bay, but no love 🥲🥲


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

KJH666 said:


> This today. I put it on e-bay, but no love 🥲🥲
> View attachment 16162681
> 
> View attachment 16162679
> View attachment 16162680


It's a beaut!!..you won't have it long, I'm sure!!..


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Ocean One Coke for me again...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Keeping w/ the GMT to start the day off..


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

Steinhart 5513









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Going green a little later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(Olko version) for moi today..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a Steiny *Macau* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the weekend off w/ a GMT..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Steiny Ocean 1 'Comex' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Maxi for me all day today..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Steiny *Macau* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a 'Comex' 39..


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Plexiplorer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

It’s the season. HoHoHo. I have dubbed this LE the #SnowSmurf. Cheers 🍻


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjdubyah (Sep 24, 2020)

I haven't seen a ton of these around, so I'll think of it as limited. Steiny OVR MK1 V1


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a Steiny GMT(HK Ed)..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a *Macau*..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an O1V w/ DLC coating...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting both the New Year & the day off w/ a Steiny GMT(Olko Ed.)…


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a Steiny GMT(HK Ed.)..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a Steiny 'COMEX'...


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Popped the Plexi Explorer on a new nato/ Zulu band today...I dig the vintage military vibe. So glad I didn't sell this guy!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

[email protected] C said:


> Popped the Plexi Explorer on a new nato/ Zulu band today...I dig the vintage military vibe. So glad I didn't sell this guy!
> 
> View attachment 16341597


Congrats!!..a very fine match, imo..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Steiny 'Comex' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Aviation Dual Time Premium


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ocean 39 Explorer Plexi all day for moi..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my weekend w/ a Steiny GMT, an Olko edition..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage..


----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)

It's the brilliant Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Chronograph LE Blue keeping me company and cheery on this blissful-nippy morning!
Worth mentioning that a handsome Peter Gunny Blue Rally strap adorns this wrist-worn timer - a sight to behold and is one excellent combo IMHO.
Be well and stay safe, everyone!








Steinhart Timepieces United | Facebook


In appreciation for the exquisitely finished, honestly priced, accurate, amazing and advanced horological creations by Steinhart Watches! This is a place where we can share our images, views and...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Steiny Maxi Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## J Crew (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## AlcornStateBraves (Apr 29, 2008)

modsupremo said:


> It's the brilliant Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Chronograph LE Blue keeping me company and cheery on this blissful-nippy morning!
> Worth mentioning that a handsome Peter Gunny Blue Rally strap adorns this wrist-worn timer - a sight to behold and is one excellent combo IMHO.
> Be well and stay safe, everyone!
> 
> ...


I love the blue and it looks great on the strap. I got the Black and White version and love it.


----------



## AlcornStateBraves (Apr 29, 2008)

View attachment 16514464
I
View attachment 16514463


----------



## AlcornStateBraves (Apr 29, 2008)

AlcornStateBraves said:


> I just received this in the last week. I love it.


----------



## AlcornStateBraves (Apr 29, 2008)

Here is a wrist shot


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A late afternoon switch for moi(Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi)..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Marine Black Plexi for later this afternoon/evening walking the dogs..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a *Macau*..


----------



## Kjdubyah (Sep 24, 2020)

Is there any way to tell the difference between the original batch of 42mm comex o1s vs the ones for sale on oklos site?


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Kjdubyah said:


> Is there any way to tell the difference between the original batch of 42mm comex o1s vs the ones for sale on oklos site?


As far as I know, the bezel 'edge' differs..the original batch of 42mm 'COMEX' watch's bezel edges have been described as 'bottle cap' like..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ocean 39 Explorer 'Plexi' for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs..


----------



## Kjdubyah (Sep 24, 2020)

Thunder1 said:


> As far as I know, the bezel 'edge' differs..the original batch of 42mm 'COMEX' watch's bezel edges have been described as 'bottle cap' like..


I found this link, and I think I might have a V2, but can't for sure. I should have clarified, does anyone know how to tell a V2 from the current production? Maybe because I have a eta movement and the current is a sw200?









A guide to the Steinhart COMEX


Hello All - I am writing this thread in the hopes of answering some basic questions I personally had and/or have been asked by others on this great forum and other watch discussion sites over the years. There is so much about the early days of Steinhart Watches that is unknown to most people...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Kjdubyah said:


> I found this link, and I think I might have a V2, but can't for sure. I should have clarified, does anyone know how to tell a V2 from the current production? Maybe because I have a eta movement and the current is a sw200?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, just a terrific post!!..wish the OP would return forthwith to the forum!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Steiny *Marine Black* for later this afternoon/evening & walking the dogs..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my weekend off w/ a GMT(Olko Ed.)..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my weekend w/ a Steiny GMT(Olko Ed.)..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Olko Ed. Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, an Olko Ed. Steiny..


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Thunder1 said:


> An Olko Ed. Sub for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16640515


Isn't that the rare as hen's teeth COMEX edition. I didn't realise it was an Olko edition (I've just read eodtech's a guide to the Steinhart COMEX and it seemed that these all came out of Steinhart's shop).


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

KOB. said:


> Isn't that the rare as hen's teeth COMEX edition. I didn't realise it was an Olko edition (I've just read eodtech's a guide to the Steinhart COMEX and it seemed that these all came out of Steinhart's shop).


No, these are the current 'COMEX' re-issues, also found on the Olko site..


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

And here's the RAREST one - one of the original ~2009 42mm runs with C-3 luminous, "updated" by me to have the more correct #10 bezel insert indice:


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

^^And there it is!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a GMT(Hong Kong Ed.)..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Steiny Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  *


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 1 Legacy..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ocean 1 Titanium 500 for later this afternoon/evening..thinking that this baby might be discontinued at this point..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage DLC..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ocean 1 Vintage Comex 39 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A *Macau* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ocean 1 Explorer 39 Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Tropic Plexi for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, Olko's version of the Steiny ceramic bezel GMT..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, kronostime's version of the Steiny ceramic bezel GMT..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Steiny Ocean 1 Comex for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Vintage GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"I hope you know that this will go down
on your permanent record”..



































“Oh yeah?..
Well don't get so distressed,
..Did I happen to mention that I'm impressed?”*


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Steiny Ocean 3 Blue for later this afternoon/evening & walking the dogs..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Switching over to my Steiny Ocean 1 Blue Ceramic for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ocean 1 Titanium 500 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an Ocean 1 Vintage Black DLC..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a Steiny Comex 39 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my weekend off w/ a *Macau*..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And for later this afternoon/evening an Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 39 Explorer Plexi..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ocean 1 Black Ceramic for later this afternoon/evening..









And a pic of my 2 Ocean 1 Black & Blue Ceramics side by side..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my weekend w/ a Steiny Marine Black..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, an Ocean 39 Tropic Plexi..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll be wearing black all day today...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Started the day off w/ a Steiny 39 GMT, Olko version...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a Steiny Ocean 39 GMT, Hong Kong version..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Steiny Ocean 3 for later this afternoon/evening..just got it back from my watch maker..he brushed out the PCLs as well as the outer edge of the bezel..reduced the bling factor to a satisfactory degree, imo..


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

Today will be my first day wearing the Ocean 39 Adventure with the Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Beechcreekgary said:


> Today will be my first day wearing the Ocean 39 Adventure with the Jubilee bracelet.
> View attachment 17063003


A good look for it, no question!!..


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

Thunder1 said:


> A good look for it, no question!!..


Would you happen to know what size the small spring bar is in the micro adjust for the clasp? I wasn’t careful when I move it this morning & it got away from me. I had to use the extra one tucked away in the clasp & I’d like to order some spares because I know it will happen again.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

The Hulk


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Thunder1 said:


> I'll be wearing black all day today...
> View attachment 17051345
> 
> View attachment 17051346





Thunder1 said:


> I noticed a few days ago that there is a Limited Edition Facebook group..so, I thought I'd start a post here in the hopes that some of them may grace our forum with pics of their fine LE.s at some point..
> 
> This Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(Olko Ed.) will be what I start my Tuesday morning off with..
> View attachment 15980600


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Thunder1 said:


> A Steiny Ocean 3 for later this afternoon/evening..just got it back from my watch maker..he brushed out the PCLs as well as the outer edge of the bezel..reduced the bling factor to a satisfactory degree, imo..
> View attachment 17062653
> 
> View attachment 17062654
> ...


really like the brushed center links. I am waiting for a new real rubber navy and a navy NATO.


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

hate the polished centers


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

hooperman42 said:


> really like the brushed center links. I am waiting for a new real rubber navy and a navy NATO.
> View attachment 17063787


I bet those will work out just fine!!..post pics when they come in, OK?..


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Will do. If they do not hit the mark I’ll go the brushed route. I tried an old Steinhart brushed oyster and these new Onko’s have a totally different set of end links. It did not fit nor would it work with the new end links. I better get my sandpaper out. I expect the rubber tomorrow.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Beechcreekgary said:


> Would you happen to know what size the small spring bar is in the micro adjust for the clasp? I wasn’t careful when I move it this morning & it got away from me. I had to use the extra one tucked away in the clasp & I’d like to order some spares because I know it will happen again.


Sorry, just now seeing this post!!..err, uh, no, I don't..I suggest you send an email to Steinhart CS and ask them..they might just end up sending you one!!..


----------



## SOGDIVER (Feb 8, 2019)

Have a 39 Explorer on a C&B black NATO. Hard to see on my Bill Gates
High School PC w/o Nikon. Cheers.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Late afternoon switch for the 'boys-Colts game tonight..go 'boys!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For Steinhart Saturday, an Ocean 1 Vintage DLC..


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

Thunder1 said:


> I noticed a few days ago that there is a Limited Edition Facebook group..so, I thought I'd start a post here in the hopes that some of them may grace our forum with pics of their fine LE.s at some point..
> 
> This Ocean 39 Vintage GMT(Olko Ed.) will be what I start my Tuesday morning off with..
> View attachment 15980600


----------

